# basement wiring



## jhelmeci (Oct 6, 2013)

I have not done residential wiring for some years now, all commercial and industrial. As I am very busy my father hired a local contractor to bring my recently deceased grandmother's house to code. He is not drilling joist in basement but running wires on face of joist, am I missing something, has code went in reverse in the past fifteen years?


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Need pictures!

Face as in drywall/gyprock side, or face as in back side of studs? If the back is open to a crawl space or attic, I just staple to the back of the stud. I only drill holes when I have to.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

334.15(c) Is it smaller than 6? Is it on running boards?


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

check the 3xx.15 for whatever cable assembly they are using.


----------



## jhelmeci (Oct 6, 2013)

I'm saying he is running all the #12 & 14 romex on the bottom of the joist in an unfinished basement.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

jhelmeci said:


> I'm saying he is running all the #12 & 14 romex on the bottom of the joist in an unfinished basement.


Read 334.15


----------



## Galt (Sep 11, 2013)

Must not have a drill


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Make him redo it. He's hack....


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

It's Mike Holmes crew putting together the set of a future episode.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

FrunkSlammer said:


> It's Mike Holmes crew putting together the set of a future episode.


Damons doing lines of drywall dust off Mikes abs.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Are they planning a susp. ceiling?


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Strapping on the ceiling?


----------



## tfo (Jun 20, 2013)

I don't really see an issue if it's staying unfinished, or are installing strapping and drywall, or a drop ceiling.

well maybe i see an issue from a mechanical protection point of view if its remaining unfinished.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

tfo said:


> I don't really see an issue if it's staying unfinished, or are installing strapping and drywall, or a drop ceiling.
> 
> well maybe i see an issue from a mechanical protection point of view if its remaining unfinished.


and so will just about any inspector:whistling2:


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

tfo said:


> I don't really see an issue if it's staying unfinished, or are installing strapping and drywall, or a drop ceiling.
> 
> well maybe i see an issue from a mechanical protection point of view if its remaining unfinished.


This is just a moment in time. Next owner will want to finish the ceiling.

It's a hack job. Don't pay him till he finds a drill.


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

I could see making him go back and install runners on the joists but not pulling all the cable back and drilling.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

tfo said:


> I don't really see an issue if it's staying unfinished, or are installing strapping and drywall, or a drop ceiling.
> 
> well maybe i see an issue from a mechanical protection point of view if its remaining unfinished.


Its illegal.


----------



## ButcherSlayer (Oct 4, 2013)

I don't see their being a problem if he's running along the side of the joist. But if he's running along the bottom of it where you put the sheet rock for ceiling I wouldn't suggest just incase you would want to finish the basement.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

ButcherSlayer said:


> I don't see their being a problem if he's running along the side of the joist. But if he's running along the bottom of it where you put the sheet rock for ceiling I wouldn't suggest just incase you would want to finish the basement.


Its illegal.


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

jhelmeci said:


> I have not done residential wiring for some years now, all commercial and industrial. As I am very busy my father hired a local contractor to bring my recently deceased grandmother's house to code. He is not drilling joist in basement but running wires on face of joist, am I missing something, has code went in reverse in the past fifteen years?


It's already been said but if the cables are fastened to the bottom of the joists without running boards you have a code violation.

Secondly, if there is a permit on the job, it will not pass inspection.

Pete


----------



## tfo (Jun 20, 2013)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Its illegal.


I havent done much resi wiring but atleast in the CEC it seems legal with a few conditions met. Protected with running boards, guard strips, wooden boxing or iron pipe.


----------



## ButcherSlayer (Oct 4, 2013)

Pete m. said:


> It's already been said but if the cables are fastened to the bottom of the joists without running boards you have a code violation.
> 
> Secondly, if there is a permit on the job, it will not pass inspection.
> 
> Pete



Said it better than I did :thumbsup:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

jhelmeci said:


> I'm saying he is running all the #12 & 14 romex on the bottom of the joist in an unfinished basement.


What direction? It matters.


----------



## WhitehouseRT (Aug 20, 2013)

Totally legit


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

WhitehouseRT said:


> Totally legit


If that were to remain an unfinished basement it wouldn't be.

Pete


----------



## SparkyDino (Sep 23, 2013)

I think I could have put conduit in & pulled it faster than all those staples & rope runs.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

DH ELECTRIC said:


> I think I could have put conduit in & pulled it faster than all those staples & rope runs.


True American hero! :thumbup:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

DH ELECTRIC said:


> I think I could have put conduit in & pulled it faster than all those staples & rope runs.


Yeah you think that .... But you can't.


----------



## dc-electric (Aug 1, 2013)

Sounds like lazy to me


----------



## dc-electric (Aug 1, 2013)

Picture just loaded... he will need somekind of nailplates at each joist. Thats crazy. Is it permited?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

dc-electric said:


> Picture just loaded... he will need somekind of nailplates at each joist. Thats crazy. Is it permited?


No nail plates needed, yes it is allowed and common in this area.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

do the wires have to be stapled individually? not here. bout the only thing easier:whistling2:


----------

